# Best place to buy soil for frog enclosure?



## dkir7979 (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi all just wondering , whats the best soil to buy and where for a frog enclousure??? obviously it needs to be chemical free so does flower power sell anything of use???? what brand??? and like potting mix or....??? CHEERS


----------



## Lachie3112 (Jan 12, 2013)

I buy coconut peat from Bunnings. Works well for my Green Tree Frogs.


----------



## Egernia (Jan 13, 2013)

Best not to buy potting mixes or bagged soils as you cant be 100% sure of what is in there and frogs are very sensitive to chemicals etc. They would also become waterlogged easily and a breeding ground for nasties. Sphagnum moss and cocoa peat are popular with frog keepers but my advice would be to ask the breeder that you got the frog from to advise on the best substrate for the species you are keeping.


----------



## FAY (Jan 13, 2013)

I only ever used pebbles for my GTF's.
You can wash them.


----------



## dangles (Jan 13, 2013)

+1 to fays comment. easily cleaned


----------



## SarahScales (Jan 13, 2013)

I personally do not like pebbles alone due to the impaction risk during feeding and if they're young tree frogs, there can be an impact risk when they are getting used to a new enclosure and fall. 

I use a mixture of large river rocks (majority and on the bottom), covered with a layer of smaller pebbles (for drainage), covered by a layer of thoroughly washed and drained 'coco peat' from bunnings for $3. It comes in large cubes that you soak in water to make 8litres. You can then wash through the soil and layer it over the smaller pebbles. It's great because you can grow things in it too! Just make sure you don't get the one with fertiliser in it, it can damage their sensitive skin.

That's my two cents, and definitely only an amateur keeper of frogs. I've had mine for a few years.


----------



## dkir7979 (Jan 13, 2013)

SarahScales said:


> I personally do not like pebbles alone due to the impaction risk during feeding and if they're young tree frogs, there can be an impact risk when they are getting used to a new enclosure and fall.
> 
> I use a mixture of large river rocks (majority and on the bottom), covered with a layer of smaller pebbles (for drainage), covered by a layer of thoroughly washed and drained 'coco peat' from bunnings for $3. It comes in large cubes that you soak in water to make 8litres. You can then wash through the soil and layer it over the smaller pebbles. It's great because you can grow things in it too! Just make sure you don't get the one with fertiliser in it, it can damage their sensitive skin.
> 
> That's my two cents, and definitely only an amateur keeper of frogs. I've had mine for a few years.



I use to have mine like that except with peat moss and sometimes sphagnam moss ontop, however it was such a pain when it came to cleaning all those rocks...

- - - Updated - - -



SarahScales said:


> I personally do not like pebbles alone due to the impaction risk during feeding and if they're young tree frogs, there can be an impact risk when they are getting used to a new enclosure and fall.
> 
> I use a mixture of large river rocks (majority and on the bottom), covered with a layer of smaller pebbles (for drainage), covered by a layer of thoroughly washed and drained 'coco peat' from bunnings for $3. It comes in large cubes that you soak in water to make 8litres. You can then wash through the soil and layer it over the smaller pebbles. It's great because you can grow things in it too! Just make sure you don't get the one with fertiliser in it, it can damage their sensitive skin.
> 
> That's my two cents, and definitely only an amateur keeper of frogs. I've had mine for a few years.



I use to have mine like that except with peat moss and sometimes sphagnam moss ontop, however it was such a pain when it came to cleaning all those rocks...


----------



## SarahScales (Jan 13, 2013)

I only clean my frog cages out completely every 3-4 months and spot clean in the time between. I do have running water features and live plants however, which when the water is drained frequently, remains very clean.


----------



## dangles (Jan 13, 2013)

FAY said:


> I only ever used pebbles for my GTF's.
> You can wash them.



fay as a mod hopefully you can answer this question, are we allowed to link froggy people to a certain frog forum or is that against site rules? I had another mod asking about it but cant remember who it was


----------



## Stuart (Jan 13, 2013)

dangles said:


> fay as a mod hopefully you can answer this question, are we allowed to link froggy people to a certain frog forum or is that against site rules? I had another mod asking about it but cant remember who it was



No it's not on the open forums. See rule 14


----------



## SarahScales (Jan 13, 2013)

If you're desperate to forward someone to another forum for advice, just private message it to them. Easy peasy. Otherwise is takes away from the advertisers who pay to be seen here.


----------



## dangles (Jan 13, 2013)

SniperCap said:


> No it's not on the open forums. See rule 14



just going back through other posts regarding frogs, the link is on this forum heaps hence why i asked


----------



## Stuart (Jan 13, 2013)

dangles said:


> just going back through other posts regarding frogs, the link is on this forum heaps hence why i asked



No worries and thanks for the heads up. It's possible approval may have been given once but it's still against the rules to post it now. We do appreciate you asking though.


----------



## cwtiger (Jan 31, 2013)

I have four frog enclosures all with running water and live plants. I use peatmoss which I buy from bunnings. I spot clean once a week when they get fed their tub of crickets each enclosure ie pick up any poop and I do a full clean plants and new peat moss every 3 months. My frogs are happy, bright green, vocal and a couple are on the chubby side.


----------

